

Show HN: Fractals - rallison
http://tell.io/

======
rallison
Why? Why not?

Mandelbrot set implemented client-side with canvas. Color shifting every 80ms
- why? Why not?

------
rallison
Related, as fractals are not uncommon, are there any favorite sources for such
visualizations?

